# "WANTED" CUBS/TWINS TICKETS



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Looking for some cubs/twins tickets for the 23rd and 24th of June. If anyone has some or know someone who might have some, please let me know, that would be grrrrrrrreat. thanks

Tator


----------

